# Browning BBR swivel sling mounts question



## dakota7250 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a Browning BBR and would like to replace the swivel type slings mounts that originally came with it with swivel studs, anyone have any suggestions about how to go about replacing them.
Thanks,
Dakota


----------

